# Lebanon, IN Hoosier WINTER SWAP MEET SATURDAY, JANUARY 28th, 2023



## sm2501

Hoosier Antique Classic Bicycle Clue annual WINTER SWAP MEET SATURDAY, JANUARY 28th, 2023, Lebanon, IN.


----------



## toomanystings

About how many vendors do you usually get? Mostly sting ray stuff as that is what I am after.


----------



## John Gailey

I can bring this if presold.  I will not have a space.  More images available upon request.
Fastback $1200.  Paint and chrome very nice.  Seat, not so much.  Original tires and tubes included.  (The tag is from another bike).  Avenger 5 SOLD.   Huffy Rail SOLD.  Please PM with any inquiries.


----------



## toomanystings

John Gailey said:


> I can bring these if presold.  I will not have a space.  More images available upon request.
> Fastback $1200.  Paint and chrome very nice.  Seat, not so much.  Original tires included.  Avenger 5 $350.  Needs finished.  Comes with hand brakes shown.  - Huffy Rail $650.  Paint, chrome and saddle in good condition.  Pedals, not so much.  Starfish chain ring (one year only).  Comes with original sissy bar, not the one shown.  Please PM with any inquiries.
> 
> View attachment 1750606
> 
> View attachment 1750607
> 
> View attachment 1750608
> 
> View attachment 1750609
> 
> View attachment 1750610
> 
> View attachment 1750611
> 
> View attachment 1750614
> 
> View attachment 1750615
> 
> View attachment 1750616



so is the show usually pretty good or????


----------



## Iverider

A swap worth going to.

Usually a little of everything. Seems like there was a lot of muscle bike stuff last year, but plenty TOC, ballooner and bmx stuff too.

I sold a bunch of stuff, bought this teens delivery bike and even took a little cash home.




If you leave with nothing, you got their late, or didn’t bring any money.

I didn’t take many good photos last year unfortunately. I will this year though.


----------



## toomanystings

Iverider said:


> A swap worth going to.
> 
> Usually a little of everything. Seems like there was a lot of muscle bike stuff last year, but plenty TOC, ballooner and bmx stuff too.
> 
> I sold a bunch of stuff, bought this teens delivery bike and even took a little cash home.
> 
> View attachment 1750767
> If you leave with nothing, you got their late, or didn’t bring any money.
> 
> I didn’t take many good photos last year unfortunately. I will this year though.



What time should I get there? Coming from about 3 hours way in Illinois. Looking for sting ray stuff.


----------



## falconer

They are an hour ahead of us, so plan accordingly. Just sayin...


----------



## Iverider

It’s usually winding down around noon. Early is best (at any swap)


----------



## John Gailey

Iverider said:


> It’s usually winding down around noon. Early is best (at any swap)



Yes, this is an early fan base.


----------



## KevinM

I am flying in from Texas to this meet. Anyone going close to the airport late on Friday and then back around 4pm on Saturday that I can get a ride from?
I hope to be a judge at the show.


----------

